# Nearing a D4 medical for a 5 year LGV licence renewal - read on



## ROG (17 February 2014)

If you have a LGV licence which is subject to the 5 year D4 medical renewal then this could be very useful

If you change the photo even if not due then you get the new style driving licence issued to you by DVLA and a fresh 5 year LGV renewal date

This has happened to me and loads of other LGV drivers over the last few months

DVLA know about this and have stated that its due to an EU directive

http://www.postoffice.co.uk/uk-driving-licence-photocard-renewal
£24.50 at a post office which is geared up to do this is far cheaper than paying whatever for a medical

Example
Driver with LGV expiry date in june 2014 when a D4 medical is due
Changes photo (which is still valid for 4 years) in Feb 2014
Licence comes back with new 10 year photo (shows 5 years but is 10) and LGV expiry date in feb 2019


----------



## Dubsie (17 February 2014)

Thank you, will remember that for mine - sadly OH just renewed his, we didn't realise.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (18 February 2014)

That's really interesting.


On a side note I'm hoping to get my C provisional this year but worried about the medical, I have hyper mobility and it can affect my neck in the way it extends too far back causing me to either go whoozy or black out due to compression on nerves. 
This means I can't look up for long with out the above happening. Do you think I would fail?


----------



## ROG (18 February 2014)

Slightlyconfused said:



			That's really interesting.


On a side note I'm hoping to get my C provisional this year but worried about the medical, I have hyper mobility and it can affect my neck in the way it extends too far back causing me to either go whoozy or black out due to compression on nerves. 
This means I can't look up for long with out the above happening. Do you think I would fail?
		
Click to expand...

Oooh thats dicey

I would search the internet for LGV medicals - pay more than £60 and you have been ripped off

I would then do the medical and be prepared for DVLA to ask for more evidence

If you really want to be safe then I would ask your consultant for a letter which states how much this might affect your driving in general


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 February 2014)

Any one needing HGV and PSV meds in Worcestershire - South Birmingham area I can give you contact details of a doctor who is not expensive.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (18 February 2014)

Thanks.

got an app to see gp as my consultant just said you have hypermobilty. You are more prone to strains and sprains and just take painkillers when needed and that it. 

im in Bedfordshire so will have a look. My sisters was £50.


----------



## Sprig (18 February 2014)

Surely it is rather unethical to use a loophole in the system to avoid the medicals set at an interval that has clearly been picked for a reason. I hope nobody who does this causes an accident, or worse, due to something that would have been picked up in a routine medical!


----------



## ROG (18 February 2014)

Sprig said:



			Surely it is rather unethical to use a loophole in the system to avoid the medicals set at an interval that has clearly been picked for a reason. I hope nobody who does this causes an accident, or worse, due to something that would have been picked up in a routine medical!
		
Click to expand...

if they really wanted to keep medical tabs on everyone then it would need a yearly medical not a 5 yearly one

More likely to be an incident by bad driving than a medical one

You can be a fit moron of a driver but not an unfit safe driver ...hmmm...


----------



## Sprig (18 February 2014)

It may be unlikely but think about how you would feel if somebody, who you encouraged to avoid a medical, caused an accident due to something that may have been picked up. There are long odds on lots of things but they do happen, good and bad. Just because it is possible to do something does not make it right and to suggest so on a forum where lots of people take what you say in high regard is, in my opinion, irresponsible.


----------



## ROG (18 February 2014)

Sprig said:



			It may be unlikely but think about how you would feel if somebody, who you encouraged to avoid a medical, caused an accident due to something that may have been picked up. There are long odds on lots of things but they do happen, good and bad. Just because it is possible to do something does not make it right and to suggest so on a forum where lots of people take what you say in high regard is, in my opinion, irresponsible.
		
Click to expand...

I think its highly irresponsible for all drivers not to have their driving checked every few years

A driver with a pre 1997 licence can drive a 7.5 tonne lorry without ever having a medical legally up to the age of 70 so it  makes a mockery of the whole thing

At age 70 all car drivers can just self medically assess to keep driving


----------

